# Fatboy Challenge 2017



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

Well guys, we didn't quite hit our 50k last year, but we got really close to it in the end there! What do you say we pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off, and shatter that 50k this year? Anybody in?

2016 Thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/fatboy-challange-2016-50-000-miles-999221.html

Rules:


> The rules are simple. If you pedal it, POST IT! whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, POST IT! Use this thread as a primary means to track your bicycling, whether it's a moving bike, a stationary bike, a trainer, whatever. POST. THE. MILES!
> 
> if you want to post what type of miles they where go ahead... simply add the guys total from before you to what you rode and post the new total... if you want to post a pic please just keep it down to only one, AFTER the mileage. ALWAYS ALWAYS keep the math as the first part of the post to keep things easy to follow


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

January: 110.89

Mostly on the exercise bike, but I got a few in on the roadie and a trail ride in on a couple of nice days

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I plan to double my mileage this year, Oddly I'm not sure what I accomplished last year with riding. Last year I gotten into the season late(end of may), and I plan to start alot sooner as in the middle or toward the end of March. Also more miles per ride. Last year I started out doing 15miles a ride, and I moved up to 20miles a ride. I wish to start off with 20miles minimum, and also more days.


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

I tallied all of my miles that I tracked last year and came up with 829. I got kind of lazy about recording them as the year wore on, but this year I am planning on 1k as an absolute minimum. I had planned to commute all through the winter, but as the weather got colder, the truck got more and more inviting.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Last year I bought some cold weather gear for the end of the season for us here in Michigan, but I didn't get a chance of riding into the winter. I have to get my monies worth and use them coming out of the cold winter we have, and that is around mid March.


----------



## saskskier (Jun 6, 2016)

How does one keep track of mileage via trainer? If I spend 40 min on the Fluid2, does that work out to a particular distance? Want to contribute, but won't actually get back on the road for another 1-2 months.


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

Road, Mtb, trainer, they all count. It is ok if the mileage isn't accurate down to the hundredth. You probably have a pretty good idea what your average speed on road is, right? Does your ave x time on the trainer seem reasonable? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

Last year I road 230 miles. This year I am starting 3 months early then last year. I took a 5 year break. I am hoping to get 600 this year.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm at about 150 for this year so far. Between road, trail and fat I hope to put at least a 0 behind that. Training for Ragbrai as well (there's over 400 in one week for the event)

Thread total so far:

260.89 miles

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Starting out with only 10.4 miles.
That was a tuff ride, first one this year.

260.89 +10.4 = 271.29


----------



## freebird914 (Jan 11, 2013)

271.29 + 1.5 = 272.79

Slow start been awhile ...
Legs burn on the hill and heart rate up ... Not much but something to build on ...


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

2nd day, and I moved up a bit with milage. Im not sure which was worst, the first day back or the second day dealing with getting the rear used to the rides. Both days I forgot to wear some padding, but im not going to forget tomorrow.

272.79 + 15.60 = 288.39

I suppose I should do 16miles for a while, then move up after a couple weeks. I was expecting/challenging myself to do 12miles today, and pushed to the 15.60. I couldn't push passed that. lol


----------



## mtb0121 (May 12, 2015)

288.39 + 15.50 = 303.89


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Tuff, tuff, tuff!!! I'm starting off a lot earlier then last year and with more miles. I kept telling myself that last 6miles, no pain no gain.

303.89 + 15.64 = 319.53


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I made this thread a sticky and posted a link to the 2016 thread in the original post.


----------



## bamaflinger (Apr 26, 2012)

319.53 + 11.31 = 330.84

My first two rides in 20 years, really enjoyed it.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

330.84 + 15.64 = 346.48

Oooooh my!!! Tuff tuff, but i love it. My time is getting better.


----------



## freebird914 (Jan 11, 2013)

346.48+1.7= 348.18

Short ride ... but getting kinks worked out ...


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

40.2 on the road

348.18+40.2= 388.38

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

freebird914 said:


> 346.48+1.7= 348.18
> 
> Short ride ... but getting kinks worked out ...


Keep up the good work! 1.7 miles is better then none. Starting out or restarting is tuff.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

RAKC Ind said:


> 40.2 on the road
> 
> 348.18+40.2= 388.38
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Insane! !! Nice, but insane. I want to always improve, yet my vision doesn't take me to doing 40.2miles.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm 275-280 lbs need to get weight down around 250 and training for Ragbrai (may do a MTB race or 2 in novice class for fun too).

Remember it's road miles on a road bike. On trails it would have been a lot less. Got some cool pictures too. Road bikes make the long paved rides much easier and more enjoyable. Think I'm going to try 20 on my fat bike this weekend, some places about 10 miles north I want to explore with it.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## bamaflinger (Apr 26, 2012)

388.38 + 6.93 = 395.31

Wind was brutal today.


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

Good job everybody! I am still here, still riding, but I'm going to wait for the end of the month to post up. I try and commute on the bike, but it's pretty short. Now that the weather is getting nice (here), the roadie miles can begin in earnest.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## freebird914 (Jan 11, 2013)

395.31 + 2.962 = 398.28

Rode trails today kicked my butt but I was there ,,,


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

398.28 + 8.59 = 406.87

Cold and Windy!!!!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

406.87 + 66.8 (for the year so far) = 473.67


----------



## bamaflinger (Apr 26, 2012)

473.67 + 10.52 = 484.19


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

484.19+12.2= 496.39

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

DanInVA said:


> Good job everybody! I am still here, still riding, but I'm going to wait for the end of the month to post up. I try and commute on the bike, but it's pretty short. Now that the weather is getting nice (here), the roadie miles can begin in earnest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Only thing that stopped me from road bike was rain, high wind or snow on everything. Fat bike filled in a little but once snow melted I have my snow riding fat bike gear which made for comfy road miles in the 20s. Open ground in wind I can't go much less than 20F on the road bike. Fat bike as long as it wasn't too windy I'm good down to 0F, little lower if I'm in the woods.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

496.39 + 103.03 for Feb= 599.42

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

599.48 + 18.75 for feb= 618.17

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## freebird914 (Jan 11, 2013)

618.17 + 2 =620.17 
Starting slow but it feels good ...


----------



## Beasley (Feb 25, 2017)

620.17 + 89.4 for Feb = 709.57


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Not much riding for me in the last week but here's what I got:

709.57+ 7.2 = 716.77

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

716.77 + 43.8 = 760.57

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

760.57 + 46.33 = 806.90

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

806.90 + 104.99 = 911.89

Sore, tired, and exhausted, but it was worth it. I just got done with my first clyde century. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

Last month was cold and wet. 
911.89 + 14.64 = 926.53

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beasley (Feb 25, 2017)

I got a good bit of riding in for March:

911.89 + 302.2 = 1214.09


----------



## DickyT (Mar 30, 2017)

Jan - 120
Feb - 125
Mar - 130

1214.09 + 375 = 1593.09


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

Good job guys! I've got another 17.26 from last week to put up.

1593.09 + 17.26= 1610.35

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Jan - 287.23
Feb - 287.39
Mar - 210.57

1610.35 + 785.19 = 2395.54


----------



## DickyT (Mar 30, 2017)

April week 1 - 45.3 miles. I over did it a bit and am hurting today. New bike excitement got the best of me.

2395.54 + 45.3 = 2440.84

2.5 lbs lost, weight 252.5 at this mornings weigh in.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Not much for miles lately been busy and been raining almost every damn day:

2440.84 + 14.2 = 2455.4

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

2455.4 + 19.1 = 2474.5


----------



## DickyT (Mar 30, 2017)

April week 2 - 30.38 miles

2474.5 + 30.38 = 2504.88


----------



## Cavey (Oct 17, 2014)

Jan - March = 282.5 miles

2504.88 + 282.5 = 2787.38


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

2787.38 + 131.49 for April = 2918.87

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DickyT (Mar 30, 2017)

Weeks 3 and 4 April = 45.71 miles

2918.87 + 45.71 = 2964.58


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Year to date: 3245kms = 2016miles (mostly on the fattie)

+ 2964.58 = 4980.58

Not sure lm a Clyde though? started the year at 95kgs, now down to 88kgs @ 192cms

If l dont fit in as a Clyde, let me know and l will rectify the miles 😁


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

77.9+4980.58= 5058.48
Keep up the great work everyone. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beasley (Feb 25, 2017)

Slightly slower month in April, weather plus a couple of days out of the saddle due to bad road rash.

5058.48 + 229.4=5287.88


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm finally back, and feel terrible with missing so many days. Work had me busy, and not enough light in the day to ride after work. Then I hurt my right knee by falling off my porch(lmao, it was embarrassing, and I do not get embarrassed easily). As that knee was getting better, I had a gout flare-up in that same knee. The gout pain was horrible, then when it went away, less the 2weeks later I had another flare-up in the same knee. Back-to-Back flare-ups made a grown man cry!!!

5287.88 + 14.37 = 5302.25


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

We have a 'slow roll' group in my area. I gave them a try, and it was a slow roll... lol
Slow roll 7.84 mi - Tuesdays
Today 12.83 mi 

5302.25 + 20.67 = 5322.92


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5322.92 + 12.67 = 5335.59


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

5335.59 + 78.88 = 5414.47. A little less than I would have liked to get done this month. That's ok, tomorrow is a new month.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DickyT (Mar 30, 2017)

112.31 miles in May. For the first time, none of it road miles!

5414.47 + 112.31 = 5526.78


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

5526.78 + 40.94 = 5567.72

Commute miles last month or so.

Slow start for the year.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Been riding but havent posted results.
5567.72 + 55.78 = 5623.5


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5623.5 + 23.65 = 5647.15


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

HOT HOT HOT.... I didn't put much in, I had to cut it short. Temps are the same today as yesterday, but i figure i can do better today. 

5647.15 + 12.87 = 5660.02


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5660.02 + 12.78 = 5672.8


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5672.8 + 52.5 + 49.7 = 5775


Am I posting in the wrong place or did EVERYONE quit?


----------



## DickyT (Mar 30, 2017)

June miles 105.6

5775 + 105.6 = 5880.6


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

5880.6 + 113.43 = 5994.03

Still hanging in there HAMP. A whole lot of commuting this month, with a couple of longer rides as well.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

5994.03+85.01=6079.04


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

6079.04 + 780.02 = 6859.06

April - 296.28
May - 217.96
June - 265.78


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

6079.04+257.3=6336.44

June 111.1 miles
July 146.2 miles (so far)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

6336.44 + 99.05 for July = 6435.49

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DickyT (Mar 30, 2017)

6435.49 +115.43 July miles = 6550.92


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

6550.92 + 34.60 = 6585.52


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

6585.52 plus 4 = 6589.52

surly karate monkey
trek Farley alpha


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

add 5 from yesterday

6594.52


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

6594.52 + 23.49 = 6618.01


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

6618.01 + 4 = 6622.01


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

6622,01 + 3.5 = 6625.01


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

6625.01 + 25.7 = 6650.71


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

6550.71 + 4 = 6654.71


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

6554 .71 + 12.2 = 6566,91


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

+ 2000kms = 1242.74 m

6566.91 + 1242.74 = 7809.65 miles


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

7809.65 + 101.5 = 7911.15

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJDeuce (May 13, 2016)

7911.15 + 482.7 = 8393.85


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

I started riding in the fall of 2016 and started tracking my miles to motivate me, I've put in 735 miles so far in 2017 since January and lost 30 lbs. 

8393.85
+735
---------
9128.85 miles, -30 pounds, you can't mix units of distance and units of weight but it is worth noting


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

9128.85 miles + 270.15 = 9399


Just hit my 50 pound loss since April!


----------



## pbgunrunner (Sep 24, 2017)

60 in August, 55 so far in Sept...


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9,514 + 812.95 = 10,326.95

July - 292.17
Aug - 310.66
Sept - 210.12


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

10,326.95 + 106.56 = 10,433.51 

Just hit my personal 500 miles for the year!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Since my post July 30th #64, I have recorded 875.28 miles. Unfortunately I have not recorded my stationary bike, and also not recorded hanging out just for fun rides.

10,433.51 + 875.28 = *11,308.79*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

11,308.79 + 30.83 = *11,339.62*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

11,339.62 + 23.73 = *11,363.35*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

11,363.35 + 25.76 = *11,389.11*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

11,389.11 + 16.53 = *11,405.65*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

11,405.65 + 16.66 = *11,422.31*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

11,422.31 + 16.63 = *11,438.94*

Looks like updating this thread is a complete waste of time.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

I just eclipsed 1000 miles for the year today. I'm at 1001, minus the 735 I posted a few weeks back. 

11438.94
+ 266
11804.94


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

11804.94
+ 62
11866.94


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

11866.94 + 146.91 = *12,013.85*

Miles since my last post


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

12,013.85 + 101.4 = 12,115.25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I want to say 'Its hard to believe I am riding in December'

But,

In truth, I'm thinking 'I can't believe I never did this before'

12,013.85 + 16.58 = *12,030.43*

Far less participants this thread. I think I counted less then 20 people posting


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

12,030.43 + 16.59 = *12,047.02*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

16.62
16.58

33.2 + 12,047.02 = *12,080.22*


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

12,080.22
+ 32
-------------
12,112.22


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

12,112.22 + 16.61 = *12,128.83*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

12,128.83 + 17.08 = *12,145.91*


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

12145.91
+. 34.9
12180.81


----------



## jquackjr (Oct 11, 2010)

*2017 for me so far*

Hope I am ok to add to the total. Defininte clyde here a 298lb
ride in western Colorado primarily, no roads, all trail for me, roads are scary...lol
have recorded 1180 miles so far and just over 102k vertical feet. this years goal was to increase vertical, had about the same miles as last year. Next years goals are in the works

12180.81+
1180 =13360

...and the year aint over yet..


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

jquackjr said:


> Hope I am ok to add to the total.


Of course it's ok to add to the total, and thanks for sharing!!!



jquackjr said:


> ...and the year aint over yet..


I think its over for me. I'm just not into riding in the snow just yet. Its not even enough out there to say we have snow in my area just yet.

I might can add my spinner distance, because I will be trying to get over my boredom of riding a stationary bike.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

13360
+ 28
---------
13388

15 days left....


----------



## jquackjr (Oct 11, 2010)

13388
+ 24
______
13412

13 MORE DAYS IN THE YEAR. Possible snow for the holiday weekend. But would have to be warm and a fair amount to affect our dry trails to extent of not riding..RIDE ON!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13,412 + 16.61 = *13,428.61*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13,424.61 + 33.19 =*13,457.8*

Looks like I forgot to post my ride miles yesterday.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13,457.80 + 16.60 = *13,474.4*


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

13474
+ 37
13511


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

13,511 + 73.81 = 13,584.81


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13,584.81 + 16.58 = *13,601.39*

What a beautiful day here in Michigan!!!
I was surprised at how many joggers(Runners) and other bike riders today.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

13,601.39 + 770.8 = 14,372.19

After being "out of town" for 7 months this year, I am proud to say I still managed 770.8 for the year. Five more days left and it hit a high of 67 degrees today, so I may add a few more miles this year!


----------



## jquackjr (Oct 11, 2010)

14,372.19 + 12 more since last post= 14,384.2

good job staying after it here at the end of the year


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

14384.2 + 1813= 16197.2
Hoping for a couple more rides before New year's.


----------



## jquackjr (Oct 11, 2010)

Great job, thats alot of mtb miles


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

16197.2+20.2=16217.4


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

16217.4 + 11.7 = 16229.1


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

16229.1 + 626.01 = 16855.11

Oct - 121.26
Nov - 193.86
Dec - 310.89

_(2017 Total Distance - 3,004.18)_


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

16855.11 + 29.73 = 16884.84

Done for the year! 800.53 total all offroad!


----------



## Birddog1148 (Dec 23, 2017)

I only did 79.75 this year according to what I tallied on Map my Ride, but 3.21 miles was today on my new Gravity Monster
so 79.75+16884.84=16964.59


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Birddog1148 said:


> I only did 79.75 this year according to what I tallied on Map my Ride, but 3.21 miles was today on my new Gravity Monster
> so 79.75+16884.84=16964.59


79.75 is a lot better then '0'..

I seen the pics of that beauty :thumbsup: , and congrats!!!

Make sure to put them wheels to use and create more millage.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Birddog1148 said:


> I only did 79.75 this year according to what I tallied on Map my Ride, but 3.21 miles was today on my new Gravity Monster
> so 79.75+16884.84=16964.59


Love that GBM, I just put in 5 miles on fresh snow yesterday and it handled the trail like a boss. I'm up to 1200 miles on my GBM and still love it.

16964.59+13 (last two rides of the year) = 16977.59

Just short of 17000 guys, anyone have a NYE ride to put us over?


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

Oops. Guess we were typing at the same time

I haven't been riding as much since this fall, figured I should add up the rest. I totalled just over 1,000 this year when I added them all up. Not what I should have done, but better than last year. Here's to 2018 gentleman!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

16977.59 + 3,246.8 = 20224.39









Two injuries kept me off the bike for a good chunk of this year, and my elevation is way off from last year, but I'm still happy that I was able to ride as much as I did.


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

20,224.39 + 98.86 = 20,321.25

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

20321.25 + 3402.7 = 23723.95

Kinda surprised that I am over 15% of the yearly miles on this!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Time to create a thread for 2018.

16.61 

My first for this year


----------



## Birddog1148 (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm at 19.02 for the year so far









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------

